# 99 altima Electrical issues after altenator replacement



## 99altima (Feb 28, 2006)

We backed out fine this morning in our 99 altima with recently replace belts, same altenator, and new battery. When we started to pull forward, the car required extra gas to get moving. We soon noticed that the spedometer, was not working and neither were any other of the dials, fan, lights, brakes!!, turn signal, wipers, defroster, BUT the radio was. We pulled off the road. When we did we turned the car off and it had a tough time getting started until I pumped the gas pedal. So, in conclusion: 

Most all of the electrical is not working. I tried changing the fuse for the wiper and blinker without any positive results. But the car does run, Power steering works, brakes work, but I question if the brake lights work. 

My thinking is that after trying to install the altenator last night with the battery already hooked up, the big spark blew some major fuses. My thinking is to take it to the shop, but is there an easier fix? What do you think?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

99altima said:


> We backed out fine this morning in our 99 altima with recently replace belts, same altenator, and new battery. When we started to pull forward, the car required extra gas to get moving. We soon noticed that the spedometer, was not working and neither were any other of the dials, fan, lights, brakes!!, turn signal, wipers, defroster, BUT the radio was. We pulled off the road. When we did we turned the car off and it had a tough time getting started until I pumped the gas pedal. So, in conclusion:
> 
> Most all of the electrical is not working. I tried changing the fuse for the wiper and blinker without any positive results. But the car does run, Power steering works, brakes work, but I question if the brake lights work.
> 
> My thinking is that after trying to install the altenator last night with the battery already hooked up, the big spark blew some major fuses. My thinking is to take it to the shop, but is there an easier fix? What do you think?


Are you telling us something sparked while changing the alternator? Sounds link you blown a link fuse. Recheck all the electrical connections ot he alt. I'm pretty sure you have to disconnect the battery before changing the alt.


good luck 
frank


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Disconnect the terminals at the battery, and make sure all your connections to the
alternator are right and secure. Check the bigger fuses and links in the engine compartment fuse box,look for the BAT link/fuse first, you probably will find the cause there.Replacement of fuses or links are fairly easy so try that before taking it to a shop.
Always disconnect battery cables before working on anything electrical.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, to be a little more blunt than Frank about it, you have no other choice THAN to disconnect the battery for this very reason. And you didn't necessarily BLOW the Fusible Link... I think you melted it and left a slight connection. I've never had the issue myself so I'd say grab a Haynes manual and go for it instead of a shop doing it for you. Beyond that you should be able to see if fuses have gone bad or not, I know they're cheap enough to just replace but either they're blown or their not, in my time I've never seen one that "might've been blown". 

I honestly hope that you didn't harm the altenator when you had the spark. Any intelligent auto parts specialist will know what you did by the arc stike on the case of the altenator and any warranty you had will be voided :\ Good luck

Darktide


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm fairly confident he will find the Battery fuse blown and after replacing it he will be
in good shape IF no damage was done to the alt that is.


----------



## nismobleed (Mar 29, 2005)

What about the MAIN fusible link? 100 AMP color is blue!! Located next to the battery in the fusible link holder! You can't just pull it out either, it is bolted in. the Screws are located on each side of the holder under little black flaps. Ease these screws out!!! After time the soften and tend to break very easily.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nismobleed, You hit it right on, Ive changed one of those and that is exactly how you
have to do it. That's the first place 99 Altima should start, if he finds it blown he'll know
the cause.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Vandy-1 said:


> Nismobleed, You hit it right on, Ive changed one of those and that is exactly how you
> have to do it. That's the first place 99 Altima should start, if he finds it blown he'll know
> the cause.



Just make sure you disconnect the battery terms first as a precaution before changing a fuse.


----------



## 99altima (Feb 28, 2006)

The BAT fuse is blown, It tried finding the screws, but does the case have to come off. There are two flaps to push on laterally to the BAT fuse, do I push those in and lift off the cover. I looked in Haynes and didn't see that.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

1.Yes, push in the flaps and take the main cover off the fuse box.
2. After you take the top off you will see the 100 amp blue link in the center of the box.
3.You will, as I recall, have to separate the box at the bottom again by finding more flaps to push in. When they are separated you will see the screw heads on each side holding
the link in.
4.If you have a Pep Boys close to you,they stock this link {little fuse} for about $ 4
As Londonderry said take the terminals off of battery first.
I did one of these on a 2000 Altima so I'm assuming the box is the same on a '99
Maybe Nismobleed can comment on this as it sounds like he has done it before.
Good luck let us know how it goes.


----------



## 99altima (Feb 28, 2006)

IT worked, Thank you for your help, it cost $2.19.

thanks


----------

